# comment utiliser le mode miroir ?



## sioux (21 Août 2002)

salut,
comment regarder à la télé un DVD lu sur un imac ?
le mode  miroir est il une solution ? si oui, comment cela fonctionne ?
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------

